# Super strange.



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

So I built a play pen for the girls today, I used c&c grids and built a 2x4 and seperated in the middle. I put Lylah in one side and Ollie in the other, baby didn't want to come out, but as soon as Olive saw her she started running around like a crazy person. She did that for an hour. Weird. Was it the baby or was it something else I should be concerned about


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I think it may have been indicative that Olive is not going to adjust well to the baby. I would keep a super close eye on them when they are together and do not hesitate to separate them immediately at the very first sign of unhappiness on Olives part.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Didn't you just get the baby? She should be in quarantine away from Olive for at least 3 weeks.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

What should I quarantine them? The babies blood test, fecal smear, and skin test all came back clean. Also when I took Olive to the vet all her tests came back clean as well? I didn't put them together but I built a big separated cage for them both to play in, I didn't introduce them to each other. Olive just became very active when she could smell the baby, she tried to push herself between the bars in the play pen to smell places where the baby were. It was strange.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It doesn't matter if they get a clean bill of health, they can still be incubating something that won't show up yet in an examination. It's always better to be safe than sorry. 

Knowing where they take blood from on a hedgehog, what was wrong that they would subject such a young baby to blood work?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

OH wow I can't believe a vet would even attempt to take blood from such a young baby unless it was a matter of life and death. Getting a blood sample from an older hedgehog is hard enough it would be so hard and stressful for a baby. Did they sedate her? I can't imagine trying to get a blood draw on that small of veins in a hedgehog that was moving, it would be so dangerous for the hedgie. 

Even healthy animals should be quarantined for at least 21 days for safetly. That means in seperate rooms, just having a divider between then wouldn't be near enough. When I brought breeding stock back from the US to Canada they had to be examined and tests had to be run to ensure they were healthy and not bringing anything contagious into Canada. I still quarantined them from my hedgehogs for 30 days just to be safe and not endanger my original hedgehogs.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I thought the same as Nikki. I can't imagine a vet would risk doing a blood draw on that young a baby unless is was absolutely necessary.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

It was because one of the babies was super sick and they made sure they didnt all have something, it turned out that baby just had a birth defect, also I asked on here if anyone thought it was necessary and everyone said no, which is why I didnt. I also dont have another room that I can keep at a good tempeture, have light, and be away from the dogs... So now idk what to do...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I looked at the thread where you asked about quarantining the new hedgehog and only one person answered about that, and said it was up to you. I guess you count one person as everyone? If you had done a search about quarantining you would have seen that its recommended to always quarantine a new hedgehog. As for not having another room to keep her in that's something that should always be considered before bringing another hedgehog into your home. Even keeping them as far apart in the same room and changing clothes and washing your hands between handling them would be better than nothing. By letting them share a playpen with only a wire divider you have exposed both of them to anything the other might have.

Its pretty much to late to do anything now besides watching them closely and keeping them away from each other.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

A little bit of research into quarantining and you would have learned that a minimum 3 week quarantine is recommended whenever any new hedgehog is brought into a home. 

Three weeks is the very minimum and since this is a baby coming from a household with multiple hedgehogs, the time frame should be even longer. I do 3 weeks minimum when I take in a hedgehog from a home where hedgie is the only pet. Other hedgehogs or other pets in the home and they get 6.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

It wasn't just on here I asked. I also asked on the hedgehog welfare society group and over 15 different people replied. Neither have them have come in contact with anything the other has touched or used, the c&c cage was devided by chloroplast, didn't keep Olive from trying to get through though. Even though the baby was about 3 feet away from her. I did research quarantine and asked questions with several different people, my vet, my breeder, and other breeders. I wouldn't have brought her home if I thought there was a chance of putting Olive or any of my other pets in any kind of danger. I will just keep them where they are, across the room, baby is in a sterlite bin about 15 feet away from Ollie's cage.


----------



## Moderator (Mar 4, 2013)

The Hedgehog Central Forum administrators recently removed Alex as a member of our forum. We rarely ever reach a point where we remove members and typically do not divulge why. However in this instance, the team felt it was only fair to post our reasoning since false accusations were made on another hedgehog community. This is the deciding factor in our decision:

Posting on Hedgehog Welfare Society's Facebook page:


> Was just told I was a bad owner for keeping the girls in the same room and that I shouldn't be allowed to have hedgies if I don't have 2 different hedgie rooms. Continually scolded and told I could of "killed" Olive. Yeah, you know my hegies and what I am doing better than I do, and I have no idea what I am doing or how to provide adequate care for my pets.


 There was no posting on this forum that accused Alex of being a "bad owner," nor that she "could have 'killed' Olive." No posting told her she shouldn't have multiple hedgehogs if she didn't "have 2 different hedgie rooms." This thread is about proper quarantine procedures and why they are important, and was only brought up after Alex's post regarding Olive and the baby meeting with c&C grids between them.



> So I built a play pen for the girls today, I used c&c grids and built a 2x4 and seperated in the middle. *I put Lylah in one side and Ollie in the other, baby didn't want to come out, but as soon as Olive saw her she started running around like a crazy person. She did that for an hour.* Weird. Was it the baby or was it something else I should be concerned about


 Falsely representing the discussion of what was happening here and taking it to another community to create drama will not be tolerated on this forum. Bad mouthing our forum elsewhere or another forum on here only serves to disrupt both communities. Members who are unhappy with HHC, or feel it is not a place you want to visit are more than welcome to join other forums.


----------

